# SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS 2nd ANUAL CARSHOW



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

GET'M READY :biggrin: TWO MONTHS AWAY...... :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

Going to try to make it out to support this year


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)

I'll be there


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs_@May 30 2009, 03:37 PM~14047373
> *Going to try to make it out to support this year
> *


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

will be fun!


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@May 30 2009, 09:34 AM~14045330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_Should be a great time............TTT_


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

cant wait to see the hop


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

i will be there :biggrin:


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

i wont be therem this year


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

Great show last year. We'll be there. 
T
T
M
F
T


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

How much cash in the hopp????????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 14 2009, 11:42 AM~14185979
> *How much cash in the hopp????????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


we working on that right now :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@May 30 2009, 10:34 AM~14045330
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 14 2009, 09:26 PM~14187146
> *we working on that right now :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Well just send it to me in advance then we'll come and win. :biggrin: j/k we are gonna try and make it homies. :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 15 2009, 12:17 AM~14191991
> *Well just send it to me in advance then we'll come and win. :biggrin: j/k we are gonna try and make it homies. :biggrin:
> *


there is a couple of hoppers from the west coast showing up too :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: DAMN JOE THE WEST COAST.SHOW THEM


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)




----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh yeahhh ....cant miss this one.Its going to be GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

TTT


----------



## beto64ss (May 17, 2007)

ttt :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Jun 16 2009, 01:38 PM~14207518
> *Oh yeahhh ....cant miss this one.Its going to be GOOD :thumbsup:
> *


*X2*


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHAVO313 (Nov 25, 2004)

wut up south side cruisers


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHAVO313_@Jul 3 2009, 05:48 PM~14374876
> *wut up south side cruisers
> *


GOT THE CAR WORKING?BRING IT IN WE GOING TO HAVE NICE PRICES :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

where is the rest of southsidecruisers? :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jul 4 2009, 07:39 PM~14381900
> *where is the rest of southsidecruisers? :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


I SEE


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

PSYCHO'S will be there


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jul 4 2009, 07:39 PM~14381900
> *where is the rest of southsidecruisers? :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *




WUSSSS UPPPPPPPPPPPP UNCLE JOE!!!


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHAVO313_@Jul 3 2009, 05:48 PM~14374876
> *wut up south side cruisers
> *



how di do :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Jul 6 2009, 09:26 PM~14397615
> *PSYCHO'S will be there
> *


 :h5:


----------



## chologoodtimes (May 19, 2009)

WE SEE U GUYS THERE HOMIES  :biggrin:


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

we'll b e there


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

what is cash prizes for hops?


----------



## chologoodtimes (May 19, 2009)

(  COMO ESTAN )SOUTH SIDE CRUSERS


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## High-Class Customs (Jan 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## chologoodtimes (May 19, 2009)




----------



## B.dizzle (Mar 1, 2008)

hey post up hotel info for us homies, thanks...


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

:biggrin:  TTT


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG (Oct 17, 2007)

still working on some things fellaz........trying to pull it off to make it ..............finances got me "BUT" i do have a few others from the stl street team coming. we'll see what happens  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Jul 10 2009, 07:48 AM~14432289
> *still working on some things fellaz........trying to pull it off to make it ..............finances got me "BUT" i do have a few others from the stl street team coming. we'll see what happens   :0  :biggrin:
> *


BIG CHRIS I KNOW YOU GONA PULL THRU


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: HEY SOUTHSIDE THANKS FOR COMING OUT


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Jul 11 2009, 06:52 PM~14445339
> *:biggrin: HEY SOUTHSIDE THANKS FOR COMING OUT
> *


  no problem bro anytime   :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Jul 11 2009, 06:52 PM~14445339
> *:biggrin: HEY SOUTHSIDE THANKS FOR COMING OUT
> *



had a blast !! great show! :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Jul 8 2009, 10:44 AM~14411498
> *what is cash prizes for hops?
> *



will be posting that up soon


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## str8 clown'n (Mar 11, 2007)

need to post up hotel motel info for out of town guests


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8 clown'n_@Jul 13 2009, 08:46 PM~14463318
> *need to post up hotel motel info for out of town guests
> *


 i will in the morning,sorry been real busy


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*ttt*


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8 clown'n+Jul 13 2009, 08:46 PM~14463318-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

bump


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Jul 14 2009, 01:13 PM~14470183
> *X2
> 
> *


EXTENDED STAY HOTEL
708-496-8211
7425 STATE RD. BEDFORD PARK IL 60638
SINGLE ROOMS AND DOUBLE BEDS AVAILABLE FOR 89.00 AND 99.00

ALSO PLENTY ROOM FOR TRAILERS SINGLE ,DOUBLE OR TRIPLE


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8 clown'n_@Jul 13 2009, 08:46 PM~14463318
> *need to post up hotel motel info for out of town guests
> *



EXTENDED STAY HOTEL
708-496-8211
7425 STATE RD. BEDFORD PARK IL 60638
SINGLE ROOMS AND DOUBLE BEDS AVAILABLE FOR 89.00 AND 99.00

ALSO PLENTY ROOM FOR TRAILERS SINGLE ,DOUBLE OR TRIPLE


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B.dizzle_@Jul 9 2009, 05:10 PM~14426918
> *hey post up hotel info for us homies, thanks...
> *


EXTENDED STAY HOTEL
708-496-8211
7425 STATE RD. BEDFORD PARK IL 60638
SINGLE ROOMS AND DOUBLE BEDS AVAILABLE FOR 89.00 AND 99.00

ALSO PLENTY ROOM FOR TRAILERS SINGLE ,DOUBLE OR TRIPLE


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

WHEN IS THE DATE FOR THIS SHOW?


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Jul 15 2009, 01:54 PM~14483130
> *WHEN IS THE DATE FOR THIS SHOW?
> *


AUGUST 09 2009


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

had a good time thanks


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

ViejitoS will be in the HOUSE!! Supporting our homies, South Side Cruisers. You'll hear us before you see us. HAHA! 

*Doggy * ViejitoS</span>*
sirens a must


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: HOLLA


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rdiaz4854_@Jul 18 2009, 11:15 AM~14511476
> *ViejitoS will be in the HOUSE!!  Supporting our homies, South Side Cruisers.  You'll hear us before you see us.  HAHA!
> 
> Doggy * ViejitoS</span>
> ...


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## House_50 (Mar 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rdiaz4854_@Jul 18 2009, 12:15 PM~14511476
> *ViejitoS will be in the HOUSE!!  Supporting our homies, South Side Cruisers.  You'll hear us before you see us.  HAHA!
> 
> Doggy * ViejitoS</span>
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

is there a cash hop?


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 21 2009, 04:26 PM~14541150
> *is there a cash hop?
> *


yes it is, we have a lot of out of towners coming in for the hop. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 21 2009, 10:26 PM~14541150
> *is there a cash hop?
> *


yes come on over jimmy we'll be there also. :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 21 2009, 10:52 PM~14545350
> *yes come on over jimmy we'll be there also. :biggrin:
> *


sup homie see ya soon


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 21 2009, 04:26 PM~14541150
> *is there a cash hop?
> *


JIMMMY!!!!!!! how are you feeling bro?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

im feeling alright, how are you guys doing? now whats the classes and payout


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 22 2009, 12:31 PM~14549788
> *im feeling alright, how are you guys doing? now whats the classes and payout
> *


we doing good BIGDOLLABILL told us about wat happened sorry to hear that


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

Can't wait until August!! :no: :thumbsup: See you guys at Toyota Park!


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

A couple images from Southside's picnic last September. Not the same but they're memories. :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 22 2009, 12:45 PM~14549924
> *Can't wait until August!! :no: :thumbsup:  See you guys at Toyota Park!
> *


whats up bro hows parenthood treating you? :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 22 2009, 01:31 PM~14549788
> *im feeling alright, how are you guys doing? now whats the classes and payout
> *


you want the Big M, hook up for the hotel let me know, same goes out to any of the M members, let me know


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 22 2009, 12:45 PM~14549924
> *Can't wait until August!! :no: :thumbsup:  See you guys at Toyota Park!
> *



great pics as always see you soon :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

_*Found this on page 3 TTT*_


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Jul 24 2009, 09:33 PM~14575628
> *:cheesy:
> *



wud up yo


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

martin got the new flyer


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Jul 26 2009, 07:13 AM~14583970
> *martin got the new flyer
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Jul 26 2009, 08:13 AM~14583970
> *martin got the new flyer
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR LAC 95 (Oct 21, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Jul 26 2009, 08:13 AM~14583970
> *martin got the new flyer
> 
> 
> ...


We will be there. :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

we'll be there


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Jul 28 2009, 10:38 AM~14603365
> *we'll be there
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 28 2009, 09:53 AM~14603059
> *We will be there. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4u2admire (Feb 3, 2006)

Put It Up OR Shut Up SOUTHSIDE


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

Whats the rules and payout for the hop... any news yet?


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 4u2admire_@Jul 29 2009, 08:16 PM~14620735
> *Put It Up  OR Shut Up                                            SOUTHSIDE
> *


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

i hope we can make it :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jul 30 2009, 01:35 PM~14628361
> *uffin:
> *


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4u2admire (Feb 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

COOPE WILL B FLYING


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

7 days to go


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## R.O.VILLE (Dec 17, 2002)

T
T
T


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

*Arriba para los carnales de Southside Cruisers*


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

i'll be there with Eric see you guys there


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

_Canopys and coolers allowed?_

TTMT


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Aug 4 2009, 08:59 AM~14669896
> *Canopys and coolers allowed?
> 
> TTMT
> *


yes is a must on canopys there is no shades and its going to be hot,better be prepared.
see everybody there .ITS GOING TO BE GOOD :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 4 2009, 08:19 AM~14670049
> *yes is a must on canopys there is no shades and its going to be hot,better be prepared.
> see everybody there .ITS GOING TO BE GOOD :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 4 2009, 09:19 AM~14670049
> *yes is a must on canopys there is no shades and its going to be hot,better be prepared.
> see everybody there .ITS GOING TO BE GOOD :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*Looking forward to it carnal....and thanx the canopy will be there in full effect * :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Aug 4 2009, 10:06 AM~14670360
> *Looking forward to it carnal....and thanx the canopy will be there in full effect  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

somosuno waukegan will be there.


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

"<a href=\'http://coupon.jackinthebox.com/coupon/two-free-tacos_20090804.php#;\' target=\'_blank\'>"JACK IN THE BOX" COUPON 4 FREE TACOS</a>


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 4 2009, 10:19 AM~14670049
> *yes is a must on canopys there is no shades and its going to be hot,better be prepared.
> see everybody there .ITS GOING TO BE GOOD :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

getting ready for the big day on sunday so get all the rides ready and come out


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AGUA_DULCE_68_@Aug 4 2009, 12:15 PM~14671501
> *"<a href=\'http://coupon.jackinthebox.com/coupon/two-free-tacos_20090804.php#;\' target=\'_blank\'>"JACK IN THE BOX" COUPON 4 FREE TACOS</a>
> *


wtf?


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

FOR THE BEST SHOW OF THE YEAR :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 5 2009, 06:12 PM~14687129
> *FOR THE BEST SHOW OF THE YEAR :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 5 2009, 07:12 PM~14687129
> *FOR THE BEST SHOW OF THE YEAR :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: see you there


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

do daily driver cars have to pay for parking?


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 5 2009, 08:19 PM~14687212
> *do daily driver cars have to pay for parking?
> *



there is enough parking i belive so no u dont have to pay :biggrin:


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY (Mar 18, 2008)

YO, JOE I BEEN MEANIN TO ASK YOU ARE Y'ALL GOIN TO HAVE A 3-WHEEL CONTEST :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:nono: hopping contest only lol


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Aug 6 2009, 11:19 AM~14693029
> *:nono: hopping contest only lol
> *


  damn


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Aug 3 2009, 10:49 PM~14667087-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: 
dont worry louie if u want me and you can three wheel after the show :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Aug 6 2009, 03:29 PM~14695447
> *see you saturday Neighbor
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...


 :uh: i dont think i was asking or saying anything to you. plus, i want real competition. wheres casper?  



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: jk! 

ill see you on sunday carnal.


----------



## chologoodtimes (May 19, 2009)




----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Aug 6 2009, 03:57 PM~14696298
> *:uh: i dont think i was asking or saying anything to you. plus, i want real competition. wheres casper?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: jk!
> 
> ...


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Aug 6 2009, 03:29 PM~14695447
> *see you saturday Neighbor
> 
> :roflmao:
> ...


For sure homie


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

Its gonna be a hot ass day!! :nicoderm: but El Barrio CC will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollnlo84olds_@Aug 7 2009, 07:28 AM~14701012
> *Its gonna be a hot ass day!! :nicoderm: but El Barrio CC will be there  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Aug 6 2009, 04:57 PM~14696298
> *:uh: i dont think i was asking or saying anything to you. plus, i want real competition. wheres casper?
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: jk!
> *


:roflmao:









:biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

3 states of Majestics going to show support for the South Side Cruisers


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Aug 7 2009, 06:36 PM~14706249
> *3 states of Majestics going to show support for the South Side Cruisers
> *


 :h5:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

EVERYTHING LOOKING REAL GOOD :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FBPsycho'sDreams_@Aug 6 2009, 10:25 PM~14699201
> *
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Aug 7 2009, 12:12 PM~14703220
> *:roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


ill see you sunday carnal. stay safe.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

Roll'n is at my shop all day today! he said bring food! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

whats the best directions coming from milwaukee wis.


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Aug 8 2009, 03:16 PM~14711937
> *whats the best directions coming from milwaukee wis.
> *


last time i gave directions man we never made it lol


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Aug 8 2009, 02:16 PM~14711937
> *whats the best directions coming from milwaukee wis.
> *


either way you come 294 or 94 you must get to i55 to harlem south to 71st


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

cool we will be there cross our fingers that our water pumps work :ugh:


----------



## highrollaplaya (Jun 10, 2009)

yeah cant wait couldt sleep hope my homeboys dont let me down better be some nice CADILLACS. lookin 4 foward 4 a 63 impala ss or at least a 76 caprice glasshouse!!!


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

im fuckin pissed i was gona roll out but car was overheating last night like a bitch so gotta figure that out... then i thought about drivin one of my dailys but i alraeady missed the homies leavin.. 

hope its a coo show home boys..


----------



## pfcc64 (Nov 16, 2002)

Joe and SSC,

Cool show! Nice seen alot of the Homies! :biggrin: 
 

Took my camera but did not take any pics :dunno:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

shit was tite lotsa dubs. i ask louis90 4 a cervesa n sed he didnt hav nun. pinche louie!!!!


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

great show fukkin hot lost a tent but didnt mind the breeze :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

il post some more up later, or 2morrow when i upload them but if ya got pics pls post them up to.


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

It was a great turn out.Hot as a mofo but well worth it.Thank you Joe and the southside cruisers for putting a great show.The sun was beaming like crazy .Got a good shot of it while the hop was on.Ill upload the rest later this week.


----------



## solitoscarclub (Sep 9, 2003)

_Great seeing all the carnales and some we haven't seen in a long time.

Thanx Southside for throwin a bad ass show...._ :thumbsup:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 10 2009, 01:05 AM~14719840
> *shit was tite lotsa dubs. i ask louis90 4 a cervesa n sed he didnt hav nun. pinche louie!!!!
> *


wish i knew i had beer in my cooler .


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Aug 9 2009, 10:50 PM~14722086
> *wish i knew i had beer in my cooler .
> *


u was der? i was in all blak n white ridn around ona krome 2weelr wif spinnrs n sounds


----------



## LOWRIDER3 (May 1, 2008)

Hey I need some help I went to the car show yesterday and I seen a blue 4 door cutlass supreme and I wanted to know if they can show me a pic of the trunk and let me know what color of interior do that have because I also have a 4 door cutlass so I'm just trying to see how his look's. So if someone can help me out


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

Joe and the rest of south side i just want to say thankyou for all the luv,what i nice show,you guys went all out on it.if you ever need us for anything you know were here for ya.can't wait untill the next time we can kick it.


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

ON BEHALF OF STREETSTYLE C.C. , I WOULD LIKE TO GIVE A BIG THANX TO THE SOUTH SIDE CRUISERS, FOR THROWING A HELL OF A SHOW!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOOD PEOPLE, NICE MUSIC, & FIRME RIDES!!! A GREAT RECIPE FOR A GREAT SHOW! :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

I WILL POST PICS TONIGHT AFTER WORK!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

DA BEAST ! :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

lets see more pics stil upset i didnt make it


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

It was good seeing lazy at the show.


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

TOGETHER IN THE HOUSE !


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

SOUTHSIDE!


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 10 2009, 05:54 AM~14722448
> *u was der? i was in all blak n white ridn around ona krome 2weelr wif spinnrs n  sounds
> *


yeah we had a tent set up between the white navigator .. and tha food stand


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Aug 10 2009, 10:26 AM~14724276
> *It was good seeing lazy at the show.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE STREETSTYLE PIC, HOMIE! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

coming into the show ..( i was amazed i was expecting Toyota Park to have trees and grass dirt..)


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

i was amazed to see this car up close and in person, (and sorry for the cell phone pics ..i couldnt find my digital when i was leaving the house )
but it was like i couldnt stop getting pics of the small details on the rollers car


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

i know i shoulda got more pics , but this was all i could do .

Great show Southside and everyone in attendance !


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Aug 10 2009, 10:54 AM~14724056
> *DA BEAST ! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



me and the beast!! lol great pix thnx alot bro :biggrin:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: good to hear it turned out well for you guys.... hot as fuck :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors (Mar 30, 2005)

On behalf of AztecA C.C. we wanna thank Joe and the rest of the Southside Cruisers for throwing a GREAT show and also for stepping up and helping out with the flying canopy problems everyone was having :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

great show good time thanks from DELEGATION CAR CLUB


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

GREAT SHOW SOUTHSIDE CANT WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Aug 10 2009, 03:57 PM~14726753
> *GREAT SHOW SOUTHSIDE CANT WAIT FOR NEXT YEAR... :thumbsup:
> *



IT IS ALWAYS FUN HANGING WITH YOU GUYS THNX FOR COMING OUT AND YES WILL SEE YA SOON. :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Aug 10 2009, 03:28 PM~14726455
> *great  show  good  time  thanks from  DELEGATION CAR CLUB
> *



was nice to see you guys there thnx for coming and chilling with us :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

NICE PICS MAGICMAYHEM


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

magicmayhem pix rocks some of the best pix iv seen great job homie


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Aug 10 2009, 02:34 PM~14727076
> *was nice to see you guys there thnx for coming and chilling with us  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

SOME PICS FROM THE HOP


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

good show, it was a little hot but not unbarable like tulsa... good job joe see you at the next one.....


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Aug 10 2009, 09:08 PM~14729915
> *good show, it was a little hot but not unbarable like tulsa... good job joe see you at the next one.....
> *



was really cool seeing ya again homie keep up the good work.


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

Viejitos54 ...Thanks  

Midest....Thanks for the props bro.You know i had to get that one picture of you when the beast went up :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

who won the hop


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maldito 64_@Aug 10 2009, 07:15 PM~14729337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Maldito ...This is a great shot!capture it at the right moment when everyone was like WHOA! :biggrin:Nice job!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)




----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

there is a good chance we make that show homie


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

I WILL POST SOME PICS TOMORROW HOMIES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

JPEG Image (.JPG)


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

my bad, copied the wrong thing...


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Aug 11 2009, 03:05 AM~14730497
> *who won the hop
> *


who do you think?








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Aug 10 2009, 10:09 PM~14730545
> *Maldito ...This is a great shot!capture it at the right moment when everyone was like WHOA! :biggrin:Nice job!
> *











THANKS HOMEBOY AND THIS ONE WAS ON THE BUMPER


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

not trying to jack the thread but alot of people was asking about BLACK SUNDAY in St. Louis, MO i promised the homies that i would dig up the info and post up in South Side Cruisers show topic since that was the spot! 

it looks like it is on for September 20 at Gateway Raceway in Madison IL , and there was not further info .. as of yet


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

i will get back on point .. and point out somebodys video from youtube 
(i dont know how to embed the video ..so heres the link )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzF1qlf4b_4


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 11 2009, 05:41 AM~14733648
> *:biggrin:
> *


Good show Joe, hot ass hell tho. I think the sun made a lot of people cut out early including me. 

You think you can post the classes and winners


----------



## LOWRIDER3 (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER3_@Aug 10 2009, 06:11 AM~14723390
> *Hey I need some help I went to the car show yesterday and I seen a blue 4 door cutlass supreme and I wanted to know if they can show me a pic of the trunk and let me know what color of interior do that have because I also have a 4 door cutlass so I'm just trying to see how his look's. So if someone can help me out
> *



Can anbody help me?


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

HERE ARE SOME RANDOM PICS I TOOK AT THE SOUTH SIDE CRUISERS C.C. 2ND ANNUAL SHOW!!!


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

MORE RANDOM PICS!!!


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY (Mar 18, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LALO (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 10 2009, 08:37 AM~14723501
> *Joe and the rest of south side i just want to say thankyou for all the luv,what i nice show,you guys went all out on it.if you ever need us for anything you know were here for ya.can't wait untill the next time we can kick it.
> *


No problem man thats what friends are for que no. Thank you and thanks to all who came out and supported us!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LALO_@Aug 11 2009, 02:31 PM~14736534
> *No problem man thats what friends are for que no. Thank you and thanks to all who came out and supported us!!! :biggrin:
> *


this one is for you homie 
:biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)

MORE RANDOM PICS FOR THE HOMIES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 10 2009, 11:42 PM~14732497
> *who do you think?
> 
> 
> ...


Nice seein you guys again! :biggrin: Yall throwin down! lookin good bro :thumbsup: Oh ya , and how come you guys dont look like you age at all? You and your brother look the same as when I first meet you years ago. :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Aug 10 2009, 07:55 PM~14730384
> *was really cool seeing ya again homie keep up the good work.
> *


im trying homie, ill get it going .....


----------



## GarciaJ100 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Aug 11 2009, 09:39 PM~14740905
> *im trying homie, ill get it going .....
> *


 :barf:


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

Thank U Joe & $outhSide Cruiser$ it was a Good SHow!!!


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

VIEJITOS ..


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Aug 12 2009, 01:29 AM~14740124
> *Nice seein you guys again! :biggrin: Yall throwin down! lookin good bro :thumbsup: Oh ya , and how come you guys dont look like you age at all? You and your brother look the same as when I first meet you years ago. :dunno:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: maybe my bro looks the same but i've put on 50 pounds :biggrin: thanks man that means alot coming from you.


----------



## viejitos54 (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Aug 12 2009, 11:38 AM~14746608
> *VIEJITOS ..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAMN!!!!! THAT PIC REALLY LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Aug 12 2009, 02:47 PM~14748452
> *:0 DAMN!!!!! THAT PIC REALLY LOOKS GOOD HOMIE
> *


.... :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SUENOS DIVINOS (Sep 23, 2008)

Just a few quick photos


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=43204373


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Aug 13 2009, 03:52 AM~14753032
> *http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...mageID=43204373
> *


add me ..


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Aug 11 2009, 08:29 PM~14740124
> *Nice seein you guys again! :biggrin: Yall throwin down! lookin good bro :thumbsup: Oh ya , and how come you guys dont look like you age at all? You and your brother look the same as when I first meet you years ago. :dunno:  :thumbsup:
> *


drink alot of coffee, and don't sleep the week b4 a show! lol :biggrin: 
good seein you to bro. i wanna check out that new shop you got next time i'm in your town.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## ROLL'N (Dec 5, 2005)

*had a great time cant wait to do it again!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Aug 13 2009, 07:18 PM~14762362
> *had a great time cant wait to do it again!!! :biggrin:
> *


IT WAS FUN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 14 2009, 01:29 AM~14765987
> *
> *



wut can i say its just how we do it


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 14 2009, 07:47 AM~14767472
> *
> *


........... damn looks like we mist a great show next year for shure were there......


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock_@Aug 14 2009, 03:14 PM~14771008
> *........... damn looks like we mist a great show next year for shure were there......
> *


YES YOU DID :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock_@Aug 14 2009, 04:14 PM~14771008
> *........... damn looks like we mist a great show next year for shure were there......
> *



and next year will only get bigger!!!


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brown81_@Aug 16 2009, 02:27 AM~14782329
> *:biggrin:
> *



how u make it home b4 me?


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

WUT I CROOZD DA SHO ON
























DA MIDWEST IS NUMBA 1!!!!


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

nice pic G~MoneyCustoms :thumbsup:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Aug 20 2009, 09:43 AM~14826832
> *nice pic G~MoneyCustoms  :thumbsup:
> *


did ya hapn 2 c or heer dat bike wif da spinnaz on it? did ya catch a glimse of da sexy beast ridn it? :cheesy:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 20 2009, 09:23 PM~14832942
> *did ya hapn 2 c or heer dat bike wif da spinnaz on it? did ya catch a glimse of da sexy beast ridn it? :cheesy:
> *



to be honest i didnt see it in person, was runing around. im sure i will see it in another show. but it looks awsome in the pic :thumbsup:


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 13 2009, 10:40 PM~14765626
> *
> *


thats my boy hitten the switch just like his dad


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Aug 21 2009, 12:59 AM~14836089
> *to be honest i didnt see it in person, was runing around. im sure i will see it in another show. but it looks awsome in the pic  :thumbsup:
> *


:happysad:


----------



## Mideast (May 12, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 20 2009, 03:38 AM~14824971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  i should have closed up my shirt. got a bad sunburn that day.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Aug 25 2009, 09:12 AM~14874151
> * i should have closed up my shirt. got a bad sunburn that day.
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

pix?


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G~MoneyCustoms_@Aug 25 2009, 10:15 AM~14874186
> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> pix?
> *


  pm sent.


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Aug 25 2009, 09:54 AM~14874451
> * pm sent.
> *


i gots no pm :angry:


----------



## brown81 (Feb 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ellaine (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures..Really cool...This is great..

Surendettement

Ellaine


----------

